# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  du lich bai dinh trang an ninh binh

## ninhpv

*          CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH* *HÀ NỘI – CHÙA BÁI ĐÍNH – KHU DU LỊCH TRÀNG AN*
_ ( 1 ngày )_  *Khu  du lịch sinh thái Tràng An  nằm phía Đông tỉnh Ninh Bình, có tổng diện  tích gần 2000 ha, được chia  làm 5 khu chức năng chính: khu bảo tồn đặc  biệt (khu cố đô Hoa Lư), khu  trung tâm, khu hang động, khu dịch vụ du  lịch, khu tâm linh núi chùa Bái  Đính. Toàn khu có 47 di tích lịch sử  với nhiều hang động ẩn mình trong  những núi đá vôi, các thung lũng và  hệ thống sông ngầm đan xen tạo nên  một không gian huyền ảo và thơ mộng.  Với hàng trăm pho tượng lớn nhỏ,  Bái Đính (Gia Viễn, Ninh Bình) được  coi là một trong những ngôi chùa lớn  nhất và có nhiều tượng nhất Việt  Nam…..*
*05h30  :* Xe  ôtô đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn đi Ninh Bình, thăm  khu du lịch núi chùa  Bái Đính, ở đây nổi tiếng bởi 5 cái nhất, ngôi chùa  lớn nhất, pho đại  tượng phật lớn nhất, chuông to nhất, nhiều tượng la  hán nhất, và khuôn  viên rộng nhất. Đến khu du lịch chùa Bái Đính, quý  khách sẽ có cảm giác  như được hoà mình trong sự nguyên sơ mặc định của  núi rừng hoang dã,  của thiên nhiên khoáng đạt, của chốn bồng lai tiên  cảnh giữa cõi trần.  Điều kỳ thú là quý khách vừa có được sự thanh thoát  nơi cửa phật, vừa  được chiêm ngưỡng những bí ẩn của rừng cây, núi đá  phong trầm ngàn  năm. 
*11h00:*  Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
*12h00:* Quý Lên xe ôtô đi thăm quần thể hang động Tràng An.
*12h30:*  Quý khách xuống thuyền thăm khu quần thể hang động  Tràng An - với sự  vận động biến ảo của Đất, Trời. Du khách như lạc vào  cõi tiên lâng lâng  một cảm giác thoát tục, với phong cảnh như một bức  tranh thuỷ mặc, với  dáng vẻ sống động, những nhũ đá lấp lánh, được tạo  hoá khéo sắp đặt,  tạo nên những kỳ quan sinh động cho các hang động ở  đây.
 Quý khách thăm hang Địa Linh, hang  Tối, hang Sáng, hang Nấu Rượu,  bến Thung Nâu - leo núi lên thắp hương  lễ tại đền Trần, quay lại hang  Nấu Rượu, xuống thuyền tiếp tục thăm  hang Sính, hang Si, hang Ba Giọt (ở  đây quý khách hứng lấy 3 giọt nước  uống sẽ công thành danh toại, hứng  tiếp 3 giọt nữa uống tình yêu sẽ  viên mãn), sau đó tiếp tục thăm hang  Seo, hang Sơn Dương, hang Phủ  Khống, hang Khống, hang Trần, hang Quy Hậu  quay về bến Tràng An .
*15h30 :*  Quý khách lên xe về Hà Nội, kết thúc chương trình, kính chào và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.


*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 QUÝ KHÁCH: 420.000đ* _(Giá áp dụng cho đoàn 42 khách trở lên)_ ** Giá bao gồm:* 
           -  Xe ôtô đời mới đưa đón thăm quan theo chương trình, nước uống trên xe. 
          - Thuyền thăm khu hang động Tràng An, vé thắng cảnh, Bảo hiểm du lịch,  Hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, dịch vụ phí.
 ** Giá không bao gồm:*          Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, điện thoại, thuế VAT.
*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN PHÁT TRIỂN DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ* 
*Địa chỉ:* *Số 4 ngõ 159 Phố Chùa Láng, Láng Thượng, Đống Đa,HN*
*Website :* *http://www.dulichtrongoi.org*
*Nhân Viên Kinh Doanh: Phạm Văn Ninh
*
*Điện thoại: 0906.272.366 & 0978.527.386
*
*Email:Ninh.img@gmail.com
*
hà nội - chùa bái đính - tràng anhà nội   - chùa bái đính - tràng anhà nội - chùa bái đính - tràng anhà nội -   chùa bái đính - tràng anhà nội - chùa bái đính - tràng anhà nội - chùa   bái đính - tràng anhà nội - chùa bái đính - tràng anhà nội - chùa bái   đính - tràng anhà nội - chùa bái đính - tràng anhà nội - chùa bái đính -   tràng anhà nội - chùa bái đính - tràng an

----------

